# Stray hairs in dog's eye



## abs914

My dog got groomed today and when I got home I noticed he has some hairs stuck on his eyeball.  This also happened a few months ago and I rushed him to the vet not realizing what it was...and they just flushed out the eye.  The vet had said that it's really no big deal and that in the future I wouldn't have to go there to handle the problem.  Obviously I'm drawing a blank now on what he said to do...I thinkkkk he said to gently wash the eye with a warm cloth?  I called the office but there are no vets in (the receptionist suggested spraying the eye with water).  Anyone have any experience with this?  

Thanks


----------



## glamgirl84

^ I would say give it time. Let your dog sleep through the night and my morning they will probably have worked themselves out on their own. Do they appear to be bothering him?


----------



## superBag

Ive had experiences w/ my bro's lhasa.... we just flush it with water and dry it w/ soft cotton cloth..


----------



## abs914

He seems to be okay...he's laying on the floor chillin out right now.  I just know how annoying it is to have even one eye lash in my eye so I can't imagine that having a clump of hairs in the center of his eye ball can be comfortable. 

Maybe I'll just leave it alone for now and call the vet if the hairs are still there in the morning.


----------



## abs914

superBag said:


> Ive had experiences w/ my bro's lhasa.... we just flush it with water and dry it w/ soft cotton cloth..



How did you go about flushing the eye with water?


----------



## superBag

slowly put few drops of water inside her eyes, its not that bad really  you just have to be careful though.


----------



## superBag

flush it either in the left side or right side so that the hair would go to the ends.. have your hands sanitized before doing it  if it bothers you really, you can take it off, well if shes sleeping already, wait until the vet is available  goodluck


----------



## KittyKat65

Get an oral syringe from any pharmacy counter, fill it with warm water, hold open doggy's eye, hold the syringe about an inch from the eye and plunge the syringe so the water gently washes out the eye.  It'll probably be a 2 person job.


----------



## bagaholic85

i wouldnt worry about it...my pom always has strays in her eyes and they dont seem to bother her, so i just leave her alone


----------



## shy*violet

My dog gets this occasionally b/c she's got a lot of fluff.

Usually I get a warm damp cloth and gently rub her eyes with it.  She closes her eyes and that usually helps me get the hairs out from one of the corners with the damp cloth.


----------

